# 1994 D21 4X4 Speedometer Problems



## advocateone (Nov 5, 2014)

We have 1994 D21, SE-V6, 4x4 with 120k original miles (yep that's right, we bought it new in 1994)

This week, on a 700 miles trip, the speedometer got flakey and sometimes would not read much above 30 at any speed and, at other times go up to and stay at 50 Then it would work OK for a day or two before acting up again. 

There is no check-engine light and both odometers are working correctly.

Questions: 
Does the speed sensor send separate signals to the odometer and the speedometer?
Are these symptoms common for a speedometer head failure?
Is there a youtube or other how-to for removing the instrument cluster.
Is there a discount source for new or OEM parts?

Any help and suggestions are appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The odometer feeds off of the speedometer head, so your symptoms are consistent with a bad speedometer head. When you order the speedometer head from Nissan, it'll come pre-programmed with the odometer reading you submit. For Nissan parts, I use: 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The electrical components on these clusters can act up over time because of corrosion build-up.

Here is how to clean it:

Instrument Cluster Repair w/pics (Part II)

You could also go buy a replacement if you could find it in the junkyard.


----------



## advocateone (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info. 
It looks like I will be ordering a new speedometer head.
Has anyone posted instructions for how to access the cluster itself? 
The service manual is silent on that topic.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I had mine apart once, but I didn't take many pictures of it.

It is simple to get out. Take the black plastic bezel off, remove the few screws holding the cluster in, pop the electrical connectors off the back.

To open it, there are plastic "spring like" clips that hold it in place. These things are nice and brittle after 20 years, so they often snap on you about the time you get them pulled back enough to slide out.

Once that is done, it should look easy on the inside:


Inside the Cluster (Click to SuperSize)

If you bought a used one for $30-$60, you can pull the pin holding the odometer tumblers in place, set the tumblers to the value that matches your truck, then press the little pin back in.


Tumblers (Click to SuperSize)

The odometer tumblers will not look very straight, but the first time they do the little "click" to roll over to the next increment, they will straighten up and look normal.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh!

You may have to remove the steering column cover.

It holds in place with 4 or 6 simple little screws, so it is easy to get off.

But, if you take it off, be very careful when putting it back on.

Those little screws seat into little plastic moldings, and (like the instrument cluster's plastic parts) they are very brittle after 20 years.

Do not get those plastic screws very tight or you will hear a tiny "pop" and the steering column cover is broken.

Nissan discontinued that $120 part a few years ago, and since then they have disappeared from salvage yards and are getting hard to find and very expensive on eBay.


----------



## advocateone (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on the brittle plastic, I will be very careful


----------

